# buying a z31



## valveking250 (Sep 5, 2007)

I want to buy a z31 300zx. i don't care about it being turbo or not. what are some common problems of this car?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Nothing more unusual than any other car that's close to 20 years old. High mileage is no indicator of any major problems, mine had 160,000 on it when I picked it up. I would not expect the climate control to work properly, and sometimes the pop-up lights stick. The interior is probably about shot, unless the car is a serious garage queen. The electronic shocks on the turbo model are most likely shot as well. Really, the engine was the best feature on that car, it should run perfectly even now if everything is in order. 

Just look for anything you would normally on a car this old. The Z31 had a few weak points, but so does just about every other car 15+ years old.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Especially now that the newest Z31 was made almost 18 years ago. 

What to look for when buying a 300ZX


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

Look under the car as best as you can, make sure there aren't really any major leaks and make sure the frame rails aren't smashed, look in the the door jams for anykinds of stress fracturing...blah blah blah


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

And look under the carpet in the rear hatch. The side windows and hatch top seal can leak (so would you after 20 years in the hot sun) and create quite a huge problem back there. I've seen Z's where the car looked great on the outside, but the entire back end of the car was ready to fall off from rust on the *inside*.......


----------

